# Have you ever had an imaginary friend?



## INFJAnimal (May 5, 2010)

INFJ - photographer, and yeah...have an imaginary friend (the shark...that is). He comes in great for photography. 

"He's behind me, isn't he?"


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

When I was five or six. Jimmy was his name.


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

Yep. I still talk to them when I'm super lonely but at this point, they're more personalities I've made up to bounce ideas off of. Other people existing inside my head. It's complicated. I'm not schizophrenic or anything...


----------



## ManWithoutHats (Jun 2, 2012)

Probably the one imaginary thing I didn't have. I had/have an infp brother though, so I think that sufficed..


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

Chicken, Dreanie, and Bitch. 

They were quite an ensemble. Chicken and Dreanie were meant to be together, but that bitch Bitch would always foil their plans. I think she died and the other two wasted away from anorexia.


----------



## benfoldsfive dude (Nov 24, 2009)

I never had imaginary friends, _especially_ not the 'friends' in Sybil Dorsett :shocked:!


----------



## Raven2 (Oct 12, 2011)

I don't know if I should say yes or no. As a young child, I didn't feel any need to talk to people. So I didn't. I guess this extended to imaginary friends, too, because I didn't have any. But I recently tried to get some, just to see what it was like. I miserably failed. I never talked to them, I always forgot they were there, and they were boring. See, I can talk to my mind all day. It's like I have multiple people in my head: me and Other me. When I was younger, Other me was two people: Left and Right (I'm not completely sure, but I think I named them that because they were always in my head in their respective directions.). Left was timid and shy, while Right was (brutally) honest and reprimanding, a crusader against Left's ushy mushy ways. They usually didn't interfere in normal life. When I had a time of self-reflection, needed entertainment, or could think lengthily about something, that was when they would start arguing. Or whenever Left said anything, Right would jump in and argue against him/her. I didn't assign genders and it's weird to think of either of them being gendered. Ah well. They've taken different places during my life. When I was depressed, Left was my feelings, my sensitive side, while Right was the big meanie that bullied me/Left. Now they have sort of mashed together into me and Other me. Me is more of... me, my thoughts, my actions, while Other me is a voice in my head that argues against me, sometimes serious, sometimes a devil's advocate. I really like Other me (Other me just laughed and said 'thank you'). He (because he feels like a he) pushes me to test my boundaries, sate my curiosity, and is a big reason of why my social anxiety disorder is not as much of a problem as it used to be.

Also while I was younger, I had a compulsion where if I did something with my left hand, I had to do it with my right hand. Everything must be even. I broke that with difficulty when I was younger. Coincidentally, it was at about the time I broke it that the voices stopped being known as "Left" and "Right", became nameless, like how Other me doesn't have an assigned name and it would be weird if he did. I would never use it. Even so, to this day I associate the different directions with their respective personalities.


----------



## SnowFairy (Nov 21, 2011)

I had about 2 or 3 imaginary friends when I was a very young child. That phase ended when I was about 5 or 6.


----------



## I am me (Mar 4, 2013)

i don't get how people had imaginary friends. I just didn't feel the need for anyone as a kid. I was still figuring out myself. Still am, but now i have slightly more time for people and a better understanding of the world around me


----------



## Aqua Vitae (Apr 6, 2013)

This will sound messed up, but whenever I tried to have an "imaginary friend" it would always turn out to be an evil figment of my imagination that would haunt me and scare me in the dark. So, I would nstantly banish it. No imaginary friend for me


----------



## 6007 (Feb 12, 2010)

No imaginary friend, but I've had an inner voice since I was a child. It always whispered funny things to me or encouragement in times of adversity.


----------



## Fear Itself (Feb 20, 2013)

I made up some friends/crime fighting sidekicks I would hang out with in my dreams every night, but I don't think that counts. After I heard people could have imaginary friends when they were awake I tried to think of a super cool one... Looked in a mirror: New imaginary friend= Mirror Me. So original.


----------



## paperbrain (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes. I have many imaginary friends and very few real friends. I can tell you just about anything about the characters I write about with absolute joy and relatively little about people I know outside my immediate family.


----------



## countrygirl90 (Oct 11, 2012)

No , I like living and making relationships in realistic world .


----------



## Dr.Horrible (Jul 12, 2012)

whos trolling the nf vote? its a no.


----------



## will-o'-wisp (Feb 11, 2013)

yes, and I also carried a stone with me who was my friend too. I used to make it join in with the dolls in the dolls house. My friends thought I was very weird. *laughing*

It is an interesting poll


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

My imaginary buddies live in the omniverse of my mind, where they have been living their own peaceful lives since I hardly talked to them these days.


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

No; and I could never understand the need someone could have for an imaginary friend. Why imagine a friend when you can have a real one? And in times where the real ones are lacking, there are other ways of more or less replacing them using other means of amusement.


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

No but its an interesting thought.


----------



## Frillysocks (Apr 14, 2013)

Yes, haha. I wasn't even _that _lonely, really, I just liked to make things up and play out imaginary scenarios in my head. I had a whole bunch, but my favourite was a purple and yellow dragon named Draggy who lived in my closet. You can see that five year old me got very creative with that name...
Actually, I guess I technically do still have imaginary friends... but they're people now... :I


----------



## bluhorizon (Sep 17, 2012)

No need for imaginary friends if you talk to yourself a lot. 

I did (still do) have a lot of stories in my head though. It was good entertainment and venting when the time is right.


----------



## Cher Zee (Feb 15, 2012)

I had a huge imagination as a child but never any imaginary friends. I tried, because my cousin had one and I thought it would be pretty neat to have my own....but I couldn't get into it.

I did however pretend my dolls had personalities and made up stories for them. I knew it wasn't real though.


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

I had an imaginary friend until I was 12 and realized it was an imaginary friend. In the beginning this friend had the same values as my parents but with a bit more sympathy for me. If I'd kept this friend I would eventually be able to shape him in my own image with the same values as me and the same hatred as me and it would agree with me as to who deserved eternal punishment and who deserved eternal bliss. Anyway, I dumped this friend before it got that far. Well, dump is the wrong word. I realized he was imaginary/didn't exist.


----------



## DeathRipper (Jan 23, 2013)

Everyone had, you just might not remember it. It's a phase of growing up. I don't remember mine, but mom told me about her. XD


----------



## MerelyARumor (Feb 20, 2013)

I AM the imaginary freind


----------



## VisitorFromThe11thD (Mar 30, 2013)

Yes. My early childhood was(and still is) very lonely. Having imaginary friends was the only way I could survive. I'd get back covered in tears from school and imagine there are more people around me who actually care about my troubles and want to play with me. However, now as a teenager I have become bitter, cold and more realistic than many grown ups. I envied others because they received REAL hugs, presents, they had cool birthdays with REAL people etc. So I developed my imagination even more in order to kill the pain, but at the same time remained "mentally open" to the outside world. I analyzed facts and people while among others, and after that I'd create complex games at home- starring me and my imaginary friends . Sometimes these “little“ games would turn into long, long stories, each time with an open end.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I made a few as a kid just to blame shitty stuff I did on them.


----------



## Fuzzystorm (Jun 18, 2014)

I guess technically but they were just whatever cartoon character I was obsessed with at the time. I've been writing since I was young so in a way the characters I created could be seen as my imaginary friends.


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

Yes, and I still do have an imaginary friend. It's quite helpful, since having one calms me down during stressful situations, and helps me to throw my thoughts around about things, such as information I just learnt, for example.


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

Yes...


----------



## Miss Bingley (Jun 28, 2013)

I never did, but I had an INTP cousin who had one until he was like, 9 or 10....his name was Bobby and he drove a red sports car


----------



## danthemanklein (Mar 30, 2018)

Yes, in fact, both of my imaginary friends tend to come from my imagination and from cartoons I used to watch as kids.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Nope. 

I do have endless chatter/chit chat with myself in my head all day long though.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

I don't know, used to assume not, never had anyone I referred to as that or like pretended they were real but I've probably had hundreds of different people in my head that I talked to and took with me to various places/imagined them in different situations, still do.


----------



## Crystal Winter Dream (May 27, 2018)

I had 6 imaginary friends and we had an all girl band that went on tour and I also had a pet orca.

This is not a joke, this was me at like 10. XD


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

I was around 5 when I learned about the concept. I tried out a Mike and PJ. Mike was tall blonde and cocky. PJ was a reserved short brunette. The experiment didn't last much more than a day.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

I do have a imaginary godh:
no one can see him, even me:shocked:

leave it to NF to have the most imaginary friends
prolly all magical unicorns


----------



## Force Majeure (Apr 15, 2015)

I have imaginary conversations with real people; recently stopped doing that.

And I gave all my stuffed animals a personality and life story, and my GI joe's and my lego characters. But I was mostly the director or narrator in those stories.


----------



## GuvnorsGirl (May 19, 2018)

No, my parents disapproved of anything make believe.


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

NT, no.


----------

